# Glossybox September 2014: Harper's Bazaar (Limited Edition)



## evildrporkchop (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw this in the September issue of Harper's Bazaar. It won't be available until September 1st, but you can pre-order one now. I'd be okay if I never got another Benefit mascara sample ever again, but the Essie and OCC drew me in.

http://shop.harpersbazaar.com/accessories/galitzine-glossybox-bazaar-edition

Exclusive GLOSSYBOX for Harper's BAZAAR featuring our must-have beauty essentials. You will receive five of the below:


Vichy Liftactiv Night (0.51 fl oz)
Benefit, they’re real! mascara (0.1 oz)
Bvlgari Eau Parfume eau thé vert Conditioner (2.53 fl oz)
Bvlgari Eau Parfume eau thé blanc Conditioner (2.53 fl oz)
Essie She's Pampered (0.5 fl oz)
Essie Madison Ave-Hue (0.5 fl oz)
OCC Lip Tar Black Dahlia (0.33 fl oz)
OCC Lip Tar Authentic (0.33 fl oz)


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is the picture...


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 15, 2014)

I just read that this is going to be the September box for current subscribers.


----------



## Mumzie (Aug 16, 2014)

This is what I found from a blogger. Bits and Boxes wrote this:

http://www.bitsandboxes.com/2014/08/glossybox-september-2014-spoilers-plus.html?m=1


----------



## Annie Culbertson (Aug 16, 2014)

If I purchased a 3 month subscription and it ends in September and I cancel today will I still receive the September box?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 17, 2014)

annabelle3210 said:


> If I purchased a 3 month subscription and it ends in September and I cancel today will I still receive the September box?


From what I understand if you cancel after the 15th you will still receive the next months box. So, you should still get September.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2014)

Really tempted to get this box.  I didnt get June or July but if this one is for September subscribers I may have to resubscribe, hopefuly there is a good code floating around.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Aug 22, 2014)

You can get a free full-sized Eyeko mascara with the code "MAGIC".

ETA: For new subscriptions only.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 22, 2014)

I just want the Black Dahlia lip tar. I wonder how hard it will be to swap for...


----------



## wadedl (Aug 23, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I just want the Black Dahlia lip tar. I wonder how hard it will be to swap for...


I'm sure there will be people who already own the color they receive and will want to swap. I did notice the one in the pic is the metallic and I wonder if both will be metallic. I swatched one on my hand and wiped it off but the glitter would not come off.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 23, 2014)

I wonder if the lip tar comes with a brush (that's how it's sold on sephora)?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I just want the Black Dahlia lip tar. I wonder how hard it will be to swap for...


Yes thats all I want too!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 24, 2014)

I know it's not the same as getting the glossy box, but sephora has the Black Dahlia liptar and nail polish duo set on sale for $15. Could be a good alternative if you're only after the lip tar!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 24, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Yes thats all I want too!


Well you guys can have mine, I am personally not a fan of it. Hopefully I will get the other color!


----------



## MET (Aug 25, 2014)

Has this been confirmed as the September box?


----------



## liilak (Aug 27, 2014)

I was fed up with Glossybox's many issues but I may order this one- I'm a sucker for limited edition packaging which seems they do every 2 or 3 months.

Last time one of my gift Bergdorf boxes got sent to the wrong address and was sent back.  They told me to wait until it came back to them before they'd send me another one, and when I contacted them a while later they said they couldn't resend it to me and gave me a refund and 1000 points.  Well, whatever, now I can get this or wait until the Christmas edition.


----------



## aweheck (Aug 29, 2014)

GLOSSYBDAY ...... Code for 20% off a 3 month or more sub


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 30, 2014)

Is this the Sept. box or is it a separate purchase? I'm asking because I don't see any other threads for discussing a Sept. box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Is this the Sept. box or is it a separate purchase? I'm asking because I don't see any other threads for discussing a Sept. box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is the September box.


----------



## penny13 (Aug 31, 2014)

Should we see if a mod can change the post title to reflect that it's a monthly box  so that there's less confusion?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

penny13 said:


> Should we see if a mod can change the post title to reflect that it's a monthly box  so that there's less confusion?


Sorry guys, I haven't really been following this. Is what I changed it to ok, or do you want it changed to something else?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 1, 2014)

Bvlgari Au The' Vert has been my all time favorite fragrance and body fragrance ' treats" since i first " found" it in Paris in the 1990s. It smells so clean and fresh, and just  bit spicy.

It's quite different, as it was first created as a unisex fragrance, but please try it before you toss it aside. It really takes on a special fragrant aura of its own when it 'warms' with skin temp and oils.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Sorry guys, I haven't really been following this. Is what I changed it to ok, or do you want it changed to something else?


To Glossybox September 2014 please .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 2, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> To Glossybox September 2014 please .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, the limited edition is confusing. So this is the actual monthly box, right?


----------



## penny13 (Sep 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Sorry guys, I haven't really been following this. Is what I changed it to ok, or do you want it changed to something else?


Perfect =) Thanks! I think it will help with all the "is this monthly or an extra purchase?" questions.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 2, 2014)

If "limited edition" was removed then it would make more sense that's the normal monthly box. just mho though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking forward to this one! Except the mascara, blah


----------



## Allison H (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm a little late at checking up on GB, but the OCC Lip Tar Black Dahlia is gorgeous! I'd love to receive that! I hate the other OCC lippie, so that's what I'll probably end up with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 3, 2014)

I cancelled on Glossybox after the BG box, but this one is tempting. I love OCC &amp; the special edition boxes always seduce me.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I cancelled on Glossybox after the BG box, but this one is tempting. I love OCC &amp; the special edition boxes always seduce me.


I agree, I am very tempted to get this one but I want to use a good code.


----------



## dash4 (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope I get Black Dahlia and NOT "Authentic", because I'd never wear a shimmery bronze/orange lip product.  Eek... and I hope I get the Essie Madison Ave color... that looks BEAUTIFUL.. &lt;3


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 5, 2014)

Hoping for Black Dahlia as I can't wear orangy colours - my skintone just won't work with them.  And I'm hoping for she's pampered from Essie....

Here is hoping that Glossy will be nice to me and make me want to renew...my sub expires soon!!


----------



## LaStupenda (Sep 5, 2014)

I cancelled after August's box. It was so awful. This isn't really encouraging me to re-sub, especially since Sample Society has really turned it up a notch and is also cheaper.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 5, 2014)

So, I've already been charged for my September box (and then I promptly cancelled, LOL) but my ship dates are supposed to be between September 12 - 24.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Is this for real? If it shipped on the 12th I could potentially get it by the 19th which would be the earliest I've _ever_ gotten a Glossybox. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Andieking (Sep 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I've already been charged for my September box (and then I promptly cancelled, LOL) but my ship dates are supposed to be between September 12 - 24.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Is this for real? If it shipped on the 12th I could potentially get it by the 19th which would be the earliest I've _ever_ gotten a Glossybox. Fingers crossed!


Just checked my approximate delivery dates and they are also between 9/12/14 and 9/24/14!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmmm, mine also says it'll be delivered by 9/24...I'll think good thoughts for us all!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 8, 2014)

It would appear we have some really early delivery dates.

Glossybox has changed its cover page to reflect that this box is a $60 value.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine also says delivery between 9/12-9/24.  I just got my August box, so I might get two boxes within a couple weeks of eachother?!  That would be amazing!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the same shipping range with an estimated delivery of 9/19.  These little buggers should be shipping this week!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 8, 2014)

For those of you that have redeemed your Glossydots for an additional box, is it a duplicate of your original box, or can it vary (if there's varying items/colors like September's box)?


----------



## aweheck (Sep 9, 2014)

Allison H said:


> For those of you that have redeemed your Glossydots for an additional box, is it a duplicate of your original box, or can it vary (if there's varying items/colors like September's box)?


It can vary, matters if you space it out from the shipment of your sub box.


----------



## Luc (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello all, I have a question and I hope someone can help me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They tried to charge me for September, but  I got an email saying that they couldn't process my payment, which is strange because they were able to charge me for August. I use Paypal for it and when I tried to go in and reload my info, the page only let me put in a credit card, which I don't have. Has anyone experienced this before? I wanted to ask here first because I figured you guys would be way more efficient and helpful than their customer service, lol.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 10, 2014)

http://prettyshinysparkly.com/harpers-bazaar-glossybox/

Saw this.... Is the clutch included? How does this person already have a box?


----------



## Shalott (Sep 11, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> http://prettyshinysparkly.com/harpers-bazaar-glossybox/
> 
> Saw this.... Is the clutch included? How does this person already have a box?


I haven't heard anything about a clutch up until this point, but she probably got sent an early box for review as a blogger. Hmm... if the bloggers are talking about a clutch in the subscription box, then I would imagine everyone will get one, or Glossy will have a lot of p.o.'ed customers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 11, 2014)

I know you could order the box directly through Harper's Bazaar...I wonder if that makes any difference in what comes in the box.  That was the first mention I had seen of a clutch.  Boxes should start shipping very soon so I guess we will find out!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 11, 2014)

I think they purchased the box and clutch. The clutch is $125, so I highly doubt it comes with the box. Is the red polish an option, or is it just the pink?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 11, 2014)

It doesn't sound like the clutch is included, but it's still nice to see photos of the actual stuff. I thought the lip tars looked dark, but the reviewer says they're sheer, so I might try it after all. It's certainly not the best collab they've ever done, but it's a nice box all the same.


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 11, 2014)

I got my (review) box today and it did not include a clutch!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm most excited for the lip tar. I think I want the black dahlia, I like how you can customize your color.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a totally misleading review. She answered a few questions and replied to some comments, but when people were commenting on the bow clutch ( which costs $125 and is not included in the box) she says-- NOTHING.

Glad I do not follow this woman's blog as this is lying by omission in the way she reviewed the box with the clutch and never said it was an extra purchase.. Not that I would ever expect the item to be included but some people are using her link to subscribe because they think the clutch is part of the Glossybox. That's so sad for her to do.

I think it's a very nice Glossybox and since I LOVE Bvlgari, I am looking forward to getting my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2014)

Please, GB. Send me the Black Dahlia.

I'm glad to see the Bvlgari product is so much bigger than the shower gel they sent us in a past box. As fancy as Bvlgari is, I'm not sure how I feel about being given a hotel toiletry item. Ah, well. The bottle's pretty. I hope I get a conditioner rather than the shampoo.


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 12, 2014)

Here is mine.  Not sure if I need to spoiler this or not, so I did.



Spoiler








Also, the polish will be in either Madison Ave-Hue or She's Pampered.  I think the other variations were already mentioned.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 12, 2014)

I love that we get the lip brush too with the lip tar!!


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 12, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> http://prettyshinysparkly.com/harpers-bazaar-glossybox/
> 
> Saw this.... Is the clutch included? How does this person already have a box?


This blogger has as a lot of them always get sent the GB free to review and advertise. Prettyshinysparkly also got the GB with the La Prairie items weeks before the paid customers got ours. Shoulder shug, right here.


----------



## tulippop (Sep 12, 2014)

I didn't know where else to ask this...

I cancelled my GB subscription yesterday and Sept should be my last month but I just checked my email and it says that Dec is my last month (I bought a 3 mon sub in July).  On their website it says that to opt out of renewing my sub I'd need to cancel by Sept 14 (Sun) because they'll start charging Sept 15 (Mon).  I tried calling but it's after business hours and I really don't want to get charged.  Has anyone been in this situation, were you charged even though you cancelled before the deadline?  Did they refund you?


----------



## Shalott (Sep 12, 2014)

My box shipped today, it's like a miracle! Now as long as Newgistics keeps their $h!t together, I may have the box by the Wednesday after next! :w00t:


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2014)

I ordered an extra box from the Harper's Bazaar site, and that box has already shipped via UPS. No tracking for my regular subscription box yet.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 12, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> I ordered an extra box from the Harper's Bazaar site, and that box has already shipped via UPS. No tracking for my regular subscription box yet.


Same here! Hoping my regular GB ships soon!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I love that we get the lip brush too with the lip tar!!


if i'm not mistaken, the brush comes with the lip tar. i got a lip tar from my summer swap buddy and it included a lip brush with a wrapper around it to prevent the lip color from getting on other items.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 13, 2014)

My box is in pack mode and its due to be received on 9/19.   I bet I get it before as the estimated date is usually later than the date I actually receive it.  Cool.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 15, 2014)

There is a "September Spoiler" location on the GLOSSYBOX page.   It reveals all of the products with a very clear picture.  I know we already know the contents but, its the best picture I have seen.


----------



## dash4 (Sep 18, 2014)

I got my box.. I got the ugly orange OCC lip tar.. :-(   I haven't even swatched it because I plan to give it away/trade it or something..  I do like the nail polish color I got.. and I love the Benefit They're Real mascara -- even though I already have a tube open plus a back up waiting to be opened.. travel size items are always nice.. it was an okay month..


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 18, 2014)

@@dash4 - Mine hasn't' even shipped.  Its suppose to be here tomorrow.  So much for that.  Is the OCC lip tar really ugly orange?  I was hoping to get that one because it looked like a nude color.   Crap-ola.  I don't think I will like either color.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

The best thing about the lip tars is you can change the color, I mix them together or with other glosses to make the color I want. If you end up with one (and aren't going to trade it) try playing with it first. I've had a few colors that I was at first UGH about that really work well for me.


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 18, 2014)

I desperately want the black dahlia lip tar!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 18, 2014)

Authentic actually turned out pretty nicely. If you apply it with a light hand, it's peach with subtle shimmer. It's only metallic orange if you really layer it on. I'm surprised by how much I like it.


----------



## liilak (Sep 18, 2014)

Wait, I don't understand the love for lip tars.  Are they water proof or something?  Otherwise it seems like a bit of a hassle to apply.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]@@liilak T[/SIZE]hey are like a stain and last forever, but they don't really dry my lips out. Also you can go light or dark with the same one and still have the staying power.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

So I got that coupon from MSA for $45 for 3 months.  Except I have a current 3 mo sub that ends on October.  Is there a way to add on to my current 3 month sub or will I just end up with 2 Sept and 2 Oct boxes if I do this?

I'm wondering if I cancel my 3 month sub and then resub on that particular sub account will it let me use a code? Or would I have to start a whole new one?  I'm afraid to cancel and then discover I can't.  I probably wont use the code bec I don't need two glossyboxes a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Sep 19, 2014)

Got my box! I got the Authentic/Madison Ave-Hue/Au the Blanc version, and I am actually quite happy.. I would have never worn that Black Dahlia Lip Tar. But I am curious. Has anyone with a sub received the other variation yet? I don't even remember what the other Essie color was, but I m not a huge fan of the pink. However, I do not like Au the Vert as much as the Blanc, so I guess what I m wondering is, were there only the two variations? If so I am happy with mine! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## SaraP (Sep 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So I got that coupon from MSA for $45 for 3 months.  Except I have a current 3 mo sub that ends on October.  Is there a way to add on to my current 3 month sub or will I just end up with 2 Sept and 2 Oct boxes if I do this?
> 
> I'm wondering if I cancel my 3 month sub and then resub on that particular sub account will it let me use a code? Or would I have to start a whole new one?  I'm afraid to cancel and then discover I can't.  I probably wont use the code bec I don't need two glossyboxes a month
> 
> ...


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

sarap said:


> Saffyra said:
> 
> 
> > So I got that coupon from MSA for $45 for 3 months.  Except I have a current 3 mo sub that ends on October.  Is there a way to add on to my current 3 month sub or will I just end up with 2 Sept and 2 Oct boxes if I do this?
> ...


Yep, you are right.  And the code is unique but if i end up not being able to use it I will PM you with it.  I have to make my decision by Sunday (it expires then).


----------



## dash4 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@dash4 - Mine hasn't' even shipped.  Its suppose to be here tomorrow.  So much for that.  Is the OCC lip tar really ugly orange?  I was hoping to get that one because it looked like a nude color.   Crap-ola.  I don't think I will like either color.


It looks very orange in the tube, but evildrporkchop has actually swatched it, so she knows better than I do. I do not like shimmery lip products at all - or oranges... I actually prefer a matte lip.. so I won't be opening mine to test it, because I really don't think I will like it.

I got the Essie Madison Ave-Hue nail polish (the pink one) and it is beautiful.. I really don't want any more nail polishes, but I am glad I got this one, because the color is just gorgeous.. not really a "fall" color though but I don't change my nail color/makeup to go with the seasons anyway.


----------



## atomic (Sep 20, 2014)

ARGH! I signed up for a three month subscription, where my last box is in October. I cancelled a few weeks ago because of their new billing policies (getting billed two months in advance is not cool). Now it's showing on my account that I have no active subscriptions and I don't know if that means I'm still getting two more boxes or if they idiotically stopped my three month sub. I've only received one box so far. :angry:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 20, 2014)

atomic said:


> ARGH! I signed up for a three month subscription, where my last box is in October. I cancelled a few weeks ago because of their new billing policies (getting billed two months in advance is not cool). Now it's showing on my account that I have no active subscriptions and I don't know if that means I'm still getting two more boxes or if they idiotically stopped my three month sub. I've only received one box so far. :angry:


I've had this happen before and got the rest of my boxes. You can shoot them an email to ease your mind though.

ALSO, is there a GB trade thread for Sept? Couldn't find one in the swap section. Desperately want Black Dahlia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 21, 2014)

Have we seen any with the red Essie &amp; black dahlia combination? My guess is that it will be in the next waves.


----------



## atomic (Sep 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I've had this happen before and got the rest of my boxes. You can shoot them an email to ease your mind though.
> 
> ALSO, is there a GB trade thread for Sept? Couldn't find one in the swap section. Desperately want Black Dahlia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh good, that makes me feel better! It just made me nervous not seeing anything.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Have we seen any with the red Essie &amp; black dahlia combination? My guess is that it will be in the next waves.


I wish I'd be in that wave, but my box has been shipping since last week, so I'm sure I have the same color combination already seen on Instagram.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Do they ship the variations in batches?  Because my sister and I always get ours around the same time and we always get the exact same products/colors.  Except this time she got her box last week and mine has yet to ship.  That would be excellent if this were the case because I love red nail polish and I am really hoping for the red/black lip tar.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> Do they ship the variations in batches? Because my sister and I always get ours around the same time and we always get the exact same products/colors. Except this time she got her box last week and mine has yet to ship. That would be excellent if this were the case because I love red nail polish and I am really hoping for the red/black lip tar.


Looking at Instagram it does seem like they typically ship the variations in batches. I hope you get the variation you're looking for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 22, 2014)

Got the pink nail polish and the Authentic (orange-bronzy) tar, was initially blah, but then I put on the lip tar and I really liked it!  I don't do well with corals and thought this would be awful.   But it wasn't!  It's not as dramatic as Black Dahlia but it's very wearable for work.  

I remember watching Sex n' the City and Samantha was wearing black and a orange-bronzy (not corally) lip color and I thought it warmed up the black dress nicely and looked really classy.  I wear tones of black, grey and brown, while the Black Dhalia would be dramatic, might be inapporpriate for work in the courts and with DAs and ADAs.  So this will be excellent for the fall and winter.  Of course if Black Dhalia fell on my lap I'd do a little victory hip-jiggle and wear it out for sea-food themed cocktails in NOL when I visit beau! 

On the nail polish, the hot pink seemed unpromising at first glance, as I've received similar from all sub and samling programs for the past 3 months.  But then I looked at it in the sun and noticed that it's got tinsy silver or iridescent shimmers, now I'm into it!  

Still though, I would LOVE me a basic red.

 
Oh, got the Blanc in the conditioner, luv how that smells.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 22, 2014)

I received the Authentic lip tar and pink Essie today. I was actually relieved to see the lip tar color because there's a Black Dahlia mini size in the Give Me More Lip set at Sephora that I've been wanting....


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

panicked said:


> I received the Authentic lip tar and pink Essie today. I was actually relieved to see the lip tar color because there's a Black Dahlia mini size in the Give Me More Lip set at Sephora that I've been wanting....


I didn't even notice that! Thanks for pointing that out! Now I won't feel so bad when I receive Authentic, as I'm about 99% sure that's what I'll end up with.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 22, 2014)

panicked said:


> I received the Authentic lip tar and pink Essie today. I was actually relieved to see the lip tar color because there's a Black Dahlia mini size in the Give Me More Lip set at Sephora that I've been wanting....


I was thinking of getting another GB if there's a good chance of getting the alternate box, but do not want to pay $25 for a gamble... 

That looks like a really good set!  I've been wanting the Tarte's Moody forever!  I bought it and returned it because I couldn't justify $25 for it.. 

I like the Suger color too.  I like wines, berries and maybe one of the rouge.  I Could probably trade out the rest, tempting...

Does anyone have an idea what shade the "Too Faced Cosmetics Melted Liquefied Long Wear lipstick" is?  Would love the orchid/purple but this one looks like a magenta?


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 23, 2014)

FormosaHoney said:


> I was thinking of getting another GB if there's a good chance of getting the alternate box, but do not want to pay $25 for a gamble...
> 
> That looks like a really good set!  I've been wanting the Tarte's Moody forever!  I bought it and returned it because I couldn't justify $25 for it..
> 
> ...


I'm not certain, but I think the Too Faced is in Melted Fuchsia or Melted Candy. My money is on the former from the photos, though.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

I received the same variation that's been mentioned above. I'm a bit bummed by my lip color, but I think I'll still try it out to see if it's something I'd even like (before I start searching for my preferred color).


----------



## SaraP (Sep 23, 2014)

I too received the same pink/authentic combo, the lip tar look awful on me =( not sure this one can be worked through...if anyone finds a good combo that makes this use able for darker skin please post it!!


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 24, 2014)

mine just shipped...keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get the orange or the pink lol - I'd much prefer the other colours but I have yet to hear of anyone getting any other combo.


----------



## aweheck (Sep 24, 2014)

*Venting* still no sign of my box, makes me mad that since I bought a years sub in April and got locked in, my box seems to ship later and later. I'm at the point that I'm bored with the whole process of waiting such a longtime especially since I paid for all my boxes months ago. Now by the time I get it a box I'm not excited that its finally made it to my doorstep. Seem like I'm overloaded with mascara, nail polish, lip gloss, face creams, and hair product samples. Wish they'd throw in a larger variety of different things.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 24, 2014)

So much for an early box...it's supposed to be delivered between 9/12 and 9/24 but it's still in pack mode!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

@ ~ Yeah, I have been stalking it which only leads to disappointment.  I wouldn't mind except the estimated date said 9/19 which just sets the wrong expectation.  The expected date has always been exaggerated for me.  The boxes have come well before.  I have a feeling this box will ship at the end of the week and arrive very beginning of October.  Same as last month.  My new normal with the 3 month sub.

Speaking of....I am going to switch my sub back to monthly. But, I don't see anyway of doing that.   My sub ends with the October box.  Do I have to wait until October to change it?


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm still waiting on mine, too. The site is still showing it in the "packing" phase. I'm so impatient! 

Also, I had a subscription but cancelled it and then a coupon code came up so I resubscribed with a different email. I had two charges from my account so I suppose that I didn't cancel in time and I will get two boxes. The only problem is that when I look at my other account it doesn't show anything but a cancelled sub. I sure hope since they charged me for two, I will get two. I guess I could email customer service.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine's still in the packing phase, too! So much for arriving by 9/24. Sigh.


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 25, 2014)

GLOSSYBOX 20% Off Coupon Code
Use coupon code “*FALL14*” to save 20% off a 3,6 or 12-month glossybox subscription! That would make the cost of an annual subscription only $14.67 per box which is pretty good - BUT I won't use it as I think the sub has to start and mine isn't finished yet. - I don't want any extra boxes right now so I'm just going to be patient.

I managed to get this deal in November last year (black friday sale) so I'm hoping I will be able to find another deal then.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 25, 2014)

aweheck said:


> *Venting* still no sign of my box, makes me mad that since I bought a years sub in April and got locked in, my box seems to ship later and later. I'm at the point that I'm bored with the whole process of waiting such a longtime especially since I paid for all my boxes months ago. Now by the time I get it a box I'm not excited that its finally made it to my doorstep. Seem like I'm overloaded with mascara, nail polish, lip gloss, face creams, and hair product samples. Wish they'd throw in a larger variety of different things.


No sign of my box either.  I've totally given up on worrying about it. . . last month my tracking notice wasn't even valid.  My box shipped two weeks after I got my original notice, yet other people were already receiving their September HB box.  My guess is that I won't get my September box until October. 

You might send an email to customer service if you don't get your box this month.  Last month, they credited me with 200 Glossydots (which I guess they are just valid for a free box?)    

** As an update, I just checked my account and it appears my box isn't expected to be delivered until October 13th!!!   Seriously?   What's going on with Glossybox that they can't deliver boxes even close to on time?  I sent them an angry email and told them this is unacceptable.  I'm definitely canceling, only I'm 40 points away from being able to redeem for a free box.  I'll get my free box and then that's it, I'm done.  It's a shame. . Glossybox had so much promise in the beginning.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 26, 2014)

I just tried backdoor tracking and its working.  There is a box for me.  It won't be here until next week but, it is on its way!


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 26, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I just tried backdoor tracking and its working.  There is a box for me.  It won't be here until next week but, it is on its way!


How does back door tracking work?


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 26, 2014)

@@MaryW86 -   If you are waiting on your first box, you cannot do it.  However, if you have an order history, back order tracking is possible.

Copy your current order number.  Go into an previous order and click on the tracking number.  This brings you to a tracking screen.  Remove the tracking number and replace it with the current order number.  If there is activity, something will appear.


----------



## atomic (Sep 26, 2014)

I finally got a notification that my box has shipped. We'll see if it gets here before October!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 26, 2014)

Mine finally shipped today too! Kinda doubt it will get here before October, but you never know!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 26, 2014)

I got my shipping notification as well.  I don't think backdoor tracking gives that much of an advance notice anymore.  In any event, I am guessing my box will be here October 1st or 2nd.


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 26, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@MaryW86 -   If you are waiting on your first box, you cannot do it.  However, if you have an order history, back order tracking is possible.
> 
> Copy your current order number.  Go into an previous order and click on the tracking number.  This brings you to a tracking screen.  Remove the tracking number and replace it with the current order number.  If there is activity, something will appear.


I do have an order history.  Thank you letting me know how to do this.  It's funny because right after I posted that I received my shipping notification! lol


----------



## liilak (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anybody gotten their box with the Boscia BB Cream code?


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Sep 26, 2014)

liilak said:


> Has anybody gotten their box with the Boscia BB Cream code?


Mine was shipped today.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 26, 2014)

So..  I received tracking today and my box is at Newgistics in Fishers, IN, about 5 miles from my house.  Grr.

I went on GB to look at something on my account -  @@Saffyra - I pulled the trigger on the MSA deal and ended up with TWO 3 month subs.  I emailed and they said they couldn't stack them, but would happily refund the last sub which was the discounted one.  I knew I was playing with fire when I subbed, but it was on Saturday and their CS dept was closed.  Oh well, I guess I have duplicate boxes b/c I'll hopefully get several things I love and will try to trade the rest.

Anyhoo, when I pulled up my account I saw my products -- all SIX of them...



Spoiler



Benefit
Bvlgari Conditioner
AND
Bvlgari Parfumee
Essie in She's Pampered
Black Dahlia
Vichy

I should have my box Monday or Tuesday! Can't wait to see this!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, I did email them and they said nope they wouldnt extend my sub because the promo was specifically for the September box.  It's such a good deal though so I gave the code to my sister to use since she's been wanting a sub box of her own.

Im hoping they do it again, though.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, I did email them and they said nope they wouldnt extend my sub because the promo was specifically for the September box.  It's such a good deal though so I gave the code to my sister to use since she's been wanting a sub box of her own.
> 
> Im hoping they do it again, though.


This whole thing is just weird.

I also noticed that my acct now says that my sub ended in Sept and a new one starts in Sept.  There is no mention of the original sub.  Sept was the last month of my orig 3 mo sub and it renewed on the 19th for Oct-Dec.  I'm wondering if the CS guy was able to go ahead and cancel my old renewal even though he told me he couldn't -- only the newest one.  I guess I'll wait and see how many Oct boxes show up!  (And I could monitor PayPal to see if the $60 ever bills.)

I could just slap myself.  Grrr.


----------



## kchan99 (Sep 26, 2014)

I cancelled my 6 month Glossybox subscription on 8/11 and today I realized that my subscription was continued and my credit card charged even though it shows "cancelled" on the account page. The last month on my previous subscription was the August box.

I only realized when I received a shipping notification in my email today.

Have any of you experienced this before?


----------



## tulippop (Sep 27, 2014)

kchan99 said:


> I cancelled my 6 month Glossybox subscription on 8/11 and today I realized that my subscription was continued and my credit card charged even though it shows "cancelled" on the account page. The last month on my previous subscription was the August box.
> 
> I only realized when I received a shipping notification in my email today.
> 
> Have any of you experienced this before?


When I cancelled my 3 month sub ending in Sept my cancellation page said that my sub will end in Dec - meaning they were going to charge me for another 3 months even though I cancelled well before the deadline.  I had to call it in to make sure that it was cancelled.  They already did it once to me (the last 3 months was because they charged me after I cancelled).  I didn't even know I was getting another 3 months until I saw the money deducted from my bank account.  I would call in if I were you.  They don't seem to take cancellations seriously.  

Also, ask for a cancellation # as proof or have them email you the cancellation that you can retain as proof.  One of the ways that freecreditreport screws people (like my parents) over is when you sign up for their free credit report and then cancel before getting the monthly charge - they don't automatically give you a cancellation # so when you get charged again you have no real proof that you cancelled.  My parents would call in and cancel every month and every month get charged until I called the bank and they explained the whole freecreditreport bs to me and cancelled my parent's debit card to stop any further charges.  The guy on the phone said that this is a very common problem with places like freecreditreport.  And honestly, in my personal experience with GB, GB cs feels like that 99% of the time.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 27, 2014)

Well it appears this round of boxes have the red nail polish and the black dahlia lip tar. Hooray! I accidentally double ordered, one through Harper's and one through Glossybox and managed to receive both box varieties. Super excited!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I am going to cancel my sub and signup later with a code.  I want to continue to receive glossy (I think) but, don't want the $60/3 month charge. 

My items are showing in the surveys.

They’re Real! Mascara BENEFIT

Eau Parfumée Au thé Blanc Conditioner BVLGARI

She's Pampered ESSIE (She's Pampered)

'Black Dahlia' Lip Tar

Eau Parfumée au thé vert conditioner BVLGARI

LiftActiv Night VICHY


----------



## kchan99 (Sep 27, 2014)

tulippop said:


> When I cancelled my 3 month sub ending in Sept my cancellation page said that my sub will end in Dec - meaning they were going to charge me for another 3 months even though I cancelled well before the deadline.  I had to call it in to make sure that it was cancelled.  They already did it once to me (the last 3 months was because they charged me after I cancelled).  I didn't even know I was getting another 3 months until I saw the money deducted from my bank account.  I would call in if I were you.  They don't seem to take cancellations seriously.
> 
> Also, ask for a cancellation # as proof or have them email you the cancellation that you can retain as proof.  One of the ways that freecreditreport screws people (like my parents) over is when you sign up for their free credit report and then cancel before getting the monthly charge - they don't automatically give you a cancellation # so when you get charged again you have no real proof that you cancelled.  My parents would call in and cancel every month and every month get charged until I called the bank and they explained the whole freecreditreport bs to me and cancelled my parent's debit card to stop any further charges.  The guy on the phone said that this is a very common problem with places like freecreditreport.  And honestly, in my personal experience with GB, GB cs feels like that 99% of the time.


I emailed Glossybox last night, and this morning, I received an email from them saying that I was charged because of a "glitch" in their system, so they're refunding the charge. I'll be watching my credit card account next week to make sure the refund comes through.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it weird that everyone seems to be getting 2 BVLGARI? I got my box and only got 1.  But I got all the rest.  My lip tar is in Authentic (not really a color for me, personally, but may try it). 

EDIT: I'm jealous if people got Dahlia.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 27, 2014)

Am I missing something? I thought we could buy gift boxes on our account for $12?  I was considering buying another bc this color is not going to work and I thought I would risk a 2nd box.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 27, 2014)

No they've changed the gift box to $25!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 27, 2014)

My box just arrived and I got all three variations I didn't want. I guess it was bound to happen sometime! On the plus side, I do really love the Vichy cream. It's made my skin feel velvety.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> No they've changed the gift box to $25!


whoa. that sucks. :/


----------



## SaraP (Sep 28, 2014)

Totally! I'd be picking up another box this month if it was only $15 =(


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 28, 2014)

urgh...orange and pink here too...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 29, 2014)

Glossybox replied to my complaint this morning.  My box did ship on 9/25 and is expected to get here next week sometime.  I'll get the October box and see how I feel about that box.  I do like that Glossybox usually includes at least one full size makeup item and it has introduced me to brands I've not heard of before.   

But, their shipping issues and the billing problems people have had are troubling.   I might resub if November spoilers look good.  As for September, it sounds like those receiving the later boxes will get the Black Dahlia lip tar?  That's a much better color for me.  Though I loved the pink Essie and have so many reds that I'm not all that excited about getting another (I got a red polish in Glossybox last month, too).  

As an aside, I was browsing blogs last night and there's a UK box called "my little _______ box."  Each month has a theme, such as "My little sunset box" or "my little Paris box".   The box itself is adorable and is a nice mix of makeup and lifestyle products.  I would link, but I know there are a lot of rules on this forum about linking to other bloggers.   I'd be all over that one if we had it in the U.S.      /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 29, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> my little _______ box


Looks interesting, thanks!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/pamela-poole/my-little-paris-startup_b_1691412.html 

EDIT: they just launched in the UK. Last year they mentioned international expansion in a TechCrunch article. Maybe we will be next?

http://www.mylittle.fr/mylittleparis/en/launching-my-little-box-london-united-kingdom.html


----------



## cherricelle (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello ladies! I just checked my surveys for this month's glossybox and only three are showing up (benefit they're real, Bvulgari conditioner and the vichy). 

Has this happened to any of you? I'm so anxious to see which lip tar I got but it didn't show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Sep 29, 2014)

me as well, it's very bizarre.  I just got my shipping notice today for what it's worth.



cherricelle said:


> Hello ladies! I just checked my surveys for this month's glossybox and only three are showing up (benefit they're real, Bvulgari conditioner and the vichy).
> 
> Has this happened to any of you? I'm so anxious to see which lip tar I got but it didn't show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 29, 2014)

All my surveys were there.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> All my surveys were there.


Mine too.

(And I accidentally posted this elsewhere, so if it sounds familiar -- awhoops on my part.)

I am going to end up with three this month.  Box #2 was my fault because I ordered the MSA promo and September was the ending month for my old sub and the beginning month for the new one.  I then saw the 500 point referral bonus, so I referred my mom.  I seriously doubt she'll want much of what it's in it, but I get a full size Boscia and I'll enough points, err dots, to get two free boxes.  I've never had much to swap, but I will after this.  And who can turn down 120 dots a box?  Both of my boxes are getting the She's Pampered/Black Dahlia plus the dual Bvlgari.  I'm not sure about her box.

I'm never doing this again -- too much to think about!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 29, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice! I'm getting the same 6 items posted above plus the Figs &amp; Rouge Cherry Blossom lip balm that prompted me to resub.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

@ is the 500 point promo still going on? Do you have the code, if it is??


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> @ is the 500 point promo still going on? Do you have the code, if it is??


It was from an email I rec'd on Thursday around 10AM.  It just said "You're so close to a free GB, so refer someone and get 500 Glossy Dots."  There wasn't a code -- just a link to invite someone to sub.  My email said the offer was good until midnight tonight.

HTH


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 30, 2014)

cherricelle said:


> Hello ladies! I just checked my surveys for this month's glossybox and only three are showing up (benefit they're real, Bvulgari conditioner and the vichy).
> 
> Has this happened to any of you? I'm so anxious to see which lip tar I got but it didn't show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same issue, those 3 surveys.. weird.. I also just wanna know what lip tar I got lol...


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 30, 2014)

I've had surveys not show up multiple times and they've always eventually been posted


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 30, 2014)

Did anyone actually get 6 items?  I got my box today with just 5.  Yes, I have 6 survey's up.  The Shampoo is not included.  I am debating do I just roll with it or do I mention the missing item.  If its only suppose to be 5 than I don't want to mention it.

My card inside the box only shows the 5.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 30, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Looks interesting, thanks!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/pamela-poole/my-little-paris-startup_b_1691412.html
> 
> ...


Oh wow!  Thanks so much for the article link.  What a wonderful company and fingers crossed they'll branch into the U.S. market.  Seriously, every box I've seen is so whimsical, beautiful and well thought out - the attention to detail is incredible.  A "breath of fresh air."    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd just like to get my dang box.  C'mon Glossy move it!!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 30, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Did anyone actually get 6 items?  I got my box today with just 5.  Yes, I have 6 survey's up.  The Shampoo is not included.  I am debating do I just roll with it or do I mention the missing item.  If its only suppose to be 5 than I don't want to mention it.
> 
> My card inside the box only shows the 5.


Which conditioner did you get? Strangely, shampoo was never an option.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 30, 2014)

@@MissTrix ~  Sorry.  You are right.  I was suppose to get the 2 conditioners which is strange in itself so, I might have been thinking Shampoo.  The conditioner I got was BVLGARI (Eau Parfumee au the vert conditioner).  Yet, both are listed in my surveys equaling 6 products.

I have seen others post their surveys also showing 6 products but, wondering if anyone really got 6?


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 30, 2014)

I got the Black Dahlia Lip Tar.   This is some dark stuff.  Too much for me to pull off.  I do like the cool tone though.  So what I did was start with a nude color pencil all over, applied the tar lightly (a challenge) and added some nude color gloss over it.  This toned the whole thing down to make it more life friendly for me.   Its a bit of work but, if the color lasts a long while, it may just be worth it.   I feel like a Makeup MacGyver.   I guess that shows my age.  :blush2:


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

That's the beauty of the lip tars!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 30, 2014)

6 surveys, 5 products.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 30, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> 6 surveys, 5 products.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Strange, I filled out my surveys on 9/27 and there were only 5 surveys (I received the orange/pink combo). I wish they had included the shampoo as well. I love Bvlgari fragrances, especially the more unisex ones.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 30, 2014)

@ - Thank you for letting me know.  I thought I was going crazy. 

Disappointing to be expecting 6 and getting a lackluster 5.   Nothing really has me jazzed so far.   If the night cream shaves off a few years by morning I may be jacked for this box.

One more month left on this sub.  Wondering if I should just save my money for the weekly orders I place elsewhere.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If my sub ends with the October box, when do I cancel it by to be safe I don't get another 3 months?  Anyone know?


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm really happy with my box (first time since the bg box). I got the black dahlia and red polish.


----------



## liilak (Sep 30, 2014)

My 5 surveys finally showed up and it's showing I'm getting Authentic/ Pink Essie, boo.  It only shipped yesterday so I would've assumed I'm getting the later Black Dahlia wave.  Is there any chance the surveys aren't correct?


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got my Glossybox, and womp, womp.  Ended up with the pink nail polish/Authentic Lip Tar.  I sooooo wanted Black Dahlia!  Maybe I'll just have to straight up buy it.  I'm really not into metallics so much.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 1, 2014)

liilak said:


> My 5 surveys finally showed up and it's showing I'm getting Authentic/ Pink Essie, boo.  It only shipped yesterday so I would've assumed I'm getting the later Black Dahlia wave.  Is there any chance the surveys aren't correct?


I had six items on two different surveys -- they were all fine except for both had the two variations of Bvlgari.  The Essie and OCC were spot on.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm loving GB right now--- we seem to have a luv/hate relationship..lol! My box was worth the wait-- I got the coveted black dahlia... Now I'm just trying to figure out how to apply it. I'm loving the brush.. Is it crazy that I'm most excited with the brush out of the entire box?!? It's so cute &amp; small-- will be perfect for my LMdB lip kaleidescope that goes with me everywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 1, 2014)

Man I ordered a second box with points hoping for the black dahlia, nope TWO Authentic! Thank goodness someone is swapping me for a black dahlia!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, after all my mixed feelings about receiving the box  ~ I do like this box.  I don't know why I was not feeling it at first.  Perhaps I was set to get a SS box with nothing that excited me (canceled) or that I have been placing almost daily orders for products that have been coming with cool samples/promos.  But, back to regularly scheduled programming.....my glossybox love.
 
I am using all the items with the exception of the nail polish.  I just don't have the patience to do my nails.  But, I tried this color on a nail.  Its a beautiful, shiny cool toned red.  I almost want to get my toes done again.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 2, 2014)

I got two boxes yesterday and miraculously I got one of each plus the Boscia BB cream. I really like everything, but I am going to have to figure out that lip tar, especially the black one!


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 2, 2014)

@@rebeccamarietta - I saw the Boscia BB cream in photos.  I didn't know that was an option.  I love that stuff.  Its sitting in a shopping cart ready for me to purchase.  I would have loved to received that!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 2, 2014)

well my surveys said I was getting the light lip tar and lighter nail polish, and I got black dhalia and the darker nail polish.. so.... they weren't right :/


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 2, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@rebeccamarietta - I saw the Boscia BB cream in photos.  I didn't know that was an option.  I love that stuff.  Its sitting in a shopping cart ready for me to purchase.  I would have loved to received that!


I think the BB cream was from a resubscribe code?


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 2, 2014)

@ - Thank you. That makes me feel better. I didn't know I liked that BB Cream until this week. So, it didn't click that it was a promo.


----------



## atomic (Oct 2, 2014)

I received my box on the last day of September. I got the black dahlia lip tar and the red Essie polish, which I'm really happy about. My subscription ends next month and although I liked this box, I don't think I'll be resubscribing. Between the shipping delays, having to keep up with when to unsubscribe before getting charged, and it being the most expensive beauty box I get, it's just not worth it right now.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 2, 2014)

I get a free box next month but I can't unsubscribe until after it ships, right? 

I really like the Authentic Lip Tar, it looks more bronzy on me than orange. I enjoy getting my Glossyboxes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 2, 2014)

Argh! Been waiting forever for my box, finally got tracking updates that it was out for delivery and delivered today. Came home, no box. Whyyyyyy??

Guess I'm dropping by the post office tomorrow morning to find out what's what.


----------



## liilak (Oct 2, 2014)

I got mine today, I agree Authentic came off bronzy on me which isn't that bad at all.  Possibly I'd even prefer it to Black Dahlia which isn't as wearable. 

I got the Boscia BB cream GWP and it is in bronze which is a tad too dark for me.  Oh well, great stocking stuffer for friends.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 2, 2014)

Glossybox seriously needs to work on their survey design.  Look at the age categories.  It goes from 31-35 to 36-30 to 36-40 (there's also a 26-30 so they're not missing one and there's not a single-digit typo).  I'm 36, which do I choose?  (On every single product.)

It asked what are my "go-to brands" for one question (forget which one) and then listed a handful of brands I don't regularly use for anything.  But I couldn't skip the question or pick "other" or fill in my own answer.

And then the nail polish survey asked whether I consider fragrance when I choose nail polish.  But didn't ask if I considered COLOR.  Actually, it looks like the nail polish survey was copied at least partially, without modification, from the lip tar survey.

I'm not even sure why I'm doing these, though.  I have a one-year sub.  It seems like too much hassle to cancel, then sign back up for month-to-month just to use the Glossydots.


----------



## aweheck (Oct 3, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> And then the nail polish survey asked whether I consider fragrance when I choose nail polish.  But didn't ask if I considered COLOR.  Actually, it looks like the nail polish survey was copied at least partially, without modification, from the lip tar survey.
> 
> I'm not even sure why I'm doing these, though.  I have a one-year sub.  It seems like too much hassle to cancel, then sign back up for month-to-month just to use the Glossydots.


. Maybe use the glossydots to "buy" an extra gift box if a good one comes up?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 3, 2014)

aweheck said:


> . Maybe use the glossydots to "buy" an extra gift box if a good one comes up?


If that is allowed, that sounds like a great idea.  I only have 640 right now so I have to wait a couple more months to collect enough.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Oct 3, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito, I guess it depend on whether you consider yourself a young 36 or an older 36? Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 3, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> @SneakyBurrito, I guess it depend on whether you consider yourself a young 36 or an older 36? Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My birthday is in less than 3 weeks so I suppose I fall on the "older" side!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 3, 2014)

panicked said:


> I think the BB cream was from a resubscribe code?


Yes, it was. I really like it, too. It's not heavy feeling at all.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Oct 3, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@rebeccamarietta - I saw the Boscia BB cream in photos.  I didn't know that was an option.  I love that stuff.  Its sitting in a shopping cart ready for me to purchase.  I would have loved to received that!


It was with a code because I resubscribed and apparently I hadn't cancelled my other subscription in time because I got two boxes! Only one had the BB cream, though.


----------



## Jazz Marie-Antoinette (Oct 3, 2014)

I just received my glossybox and was hoping to get the Black Dahlia lip tar.

Unfortunately I got the LipTar/Metallic color. I was hoping someone would like to swap?

xx


----------



## Jazz Marie-Antoinette (Oct 3, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> well my surveys said I was getting the light lip tar and lighter nail polish, and I got black dhalia and the darker nail polish.. so.... they weren't right :/



Oh! I happened to get the pink polish and the light lip tar!

I really was hoping for the darker colors. Would you like to swap?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm So bummed.

No box today, the post office doesn't have a clue what happened to it, I called glossybox and left a message and they didn't reapond.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I'll hope and pray it showed up tomorrow. So sad.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok ladies what do you recommend?

I called glossybox last week and left a message about my missing box, emailed them via their contact form online and checked out my post office, still no box and no response or acknowledgement from GB either.

Box was "delivered" Thusday according to tracking but still hasn't shown up yet.

What would you recommend my next steps are?


----------



## BobbieDigital (Oct 7, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ok ladies what do you recommend?
> 
> I called glossybox last week and left a message about my missing box, emailed them via their contact form online and checked out my post office, still no box and no response or acknowledgement from GB either.
> 
> ...


Perhaps irrelevant but...

The same thing happened to me with three separate Birchbox purchases earlier this year. I had a PO Box and Birchbox shipped the orders via UPS. UPS tracking said "Delivered-left on porch," which was weird because I didn't have a porch or a street address. After many phone calls, I figured out that UPS had "delivered" the packages to a UPS sorting facility. UPS then mailed a postcard to my PO Box (it took a while to get the postcards--maybe 5 to 7 days after tracking status was "Delivered") and I had the option of driving to the facility and claiming the packages -or- calling them and providing them with a street address.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 9, 2014)

This box was a bit disappointing to me. Did I miss some explanation of the theme and why they sent at least two products that seem a little dated or out of season? The conditioner doesn't seem available for purchase anywhere and appears to have had its heyday several years ago (if Google searches can be believed). The Essie polish I received was from a spring collection. (The bright pink.) I'll hang onto it as it's a cute color but I'm not putting it on my nails for the fall/winter.

Of course I'm feeling a little surly because I tried the conditioner (blanc) and although the product itself worked quite well I realized too late (once at work) that the scent was just not at all right for me. I spent the day swathed in a fragrance that made me want to tear my hair out. (Again, good product and if you enjoy the fragrance then it's a great treat.)

Sorry for the complaining - I don't like being that person but seriously! On the plus side, I am happy about the mascara and other products. (Look, I just cheered myself up a little!)


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 9, 2014)

Really liking the night cream.   Its got a balm like feel to it that seems to make it a pretty heavy duty moisturizer.  Love the smell.  Refreshing!  I may buy this.

•Vichy Liftactiv Night (0.51 fl oz)


----------



## SaraP (Oct 9, 2014)

The conditioner we received is a gwp at Nieman Marcus, you have to spend $150 in Bulgari in order to get it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 9, 2014)

At least ya'll got your boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have no box, and response from Glossybox, I've tried email, IG, FB etc. Nothing. However I don't think it's Glossy's fault.

I filed an investigation with USPS, I'm supposed to hear back in 2 business days.  I learned a helpful fact when calling USPS customer service, they said if something scans as delivered and you don't get it call USPS Customer service right away and file an investigation. They said trying to deal with or investigate with your local post office isn't going to be very successful since they're so busy with other customer service items, so it's best to get an investigation going right away.

Anyway, I'm not super jazzed about anything in this box, I'd just like an answer of some sort from GB OR USPS.  I'd really love credit or a refund but I highly doubt GB is going to offer it.



BobbieDigital said:


> Perhaps irrelevant but...
> 
> The same thing happened to me with three separate Birchbox purchases earlier this year. I had a PO Box and Birchbox shipped the orders via UPS. UPS tracking said "Delivered-left on porch," which was weird because I didn't have a porch or a street address. After many phone calls, I figured out that UPS had "delivered" the packages to a UPS sorting facility. UPS then mailed a postcard to my PO Box (it took a while to get the postcards--maybe 5 to 7 days after tracking status was "Delivered") and I had the option of driving to the facility and claiming the packages -or- calling them and providing them with a street address.


I don't have a PO Box, I have an apartment in the back of a building on the second floor that backs up to a fenced in area. My usual carrier places packages that don't fit in my mail box on my door step upstairs (I have two doors, an apartment front door and a door downstairs - hallway/breezeway door. Lazier substitute carriers have left packages at the bottom of the stairs and if you open my breezeway/hallway door you can easily swipe the package, granted it's pretty ballsy since you have to walk past other apartments with it.

If you stand at the bottom of my stairs leading to my apartment and my carrier pushes the packages all the way to the back of the landing upstairs you can't tell anything is up there and I've never had a problem with missing packages (in fact I had a package successfully delivered the very next day via USPS). However if the carrier doesn't feel like going up the stairs and the item doesn't fit in my box I'd rather them leave a package pick up slip in my mail box than leave it in an un-secure location.

Oh well.  We'll see what comes of my investigation.  This is a pain in the ass.

ETA: I'm an ass GB messaged me 15 mins ago via FB and said they were sending a replacement right away.  At least there is that.  I am still curious what USPS will say.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> The conditioner we received is a gwp at Nieman Marcus, you have to spend $150 in Bulgari in order to get it.


I was looking for the conditioner for sale and just wasn't finding it on any major sites. (Except someone selling it through Amazon Marketplace.) Is this something they're releasing again?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> At least ya'll got your boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have no box, and response from Glossybox, I've tried email, IG, FB etc. Nothing. However I don't think it's Glossy's fault.
> 
> I filed an investigation with USPS, I'm supposed to hear back in 2 business days.  I learned a helpful fact when calling USPS customer service, they said if something scans as delivered and you don't get it call USPS Customer service right away and file an investigation. They said trying to deal with or investigate with your local post office isn't going to be very successful since they're so busy with other customer service items, so it's best to get an investigation going right away.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your box crisis! It is a real bummer (and pain) when it doesn't arrive. I hope that sorts itself out.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 9, 2014)

GB boggles my mind as of late.

My last 3 month sub went thru September.  I signed up with the MSA promo on the 21st'ish of September for another 3 months.  Well, silly me, it was after the 15th so I ended up with two 3 month subs.  I emailed on a Saturday to ask if I would be getting two Sept boxes or if the new sub would start in October.  It's totally my fault for subbing again not knowing for sure that I wouldn't get dupes.  Since it was after the 15th, and I knew it, I took my lumps and knew that I'd have two subs thru November, and since my original sub re-upped it would end in December.  The CSR offered to cancel my order with the MSA code, but I just kept it.  Lesson learned.  Now my acct ONLY shows the MSA as the active sub.  My older sub was processed on the 19th of Sept, but never showed up in PayPal.  Maybe they actually cancelled my older sub.

Then...  I saw the Boscia BB promo and ordered a sub box for my mom.  (Yes, that's box #3.)  I knew she would love it and I would receive 500 points for referring someone -- which would equal half of a free box.  I should have enough Glossydots at this point to get two freebies.

Then yesterday I received an email stating (on my orig acct) that they forgot the Boscia and are sending another box with the cream at no charge (box #4).  Funny since I didn't sub that acct with the Boscia code, just the MSA code.

Thank goodness I can gift some of the Essie polishes and I love the lip tars and conditioner (makes a great body cream!!).  

I'm also thinking my friends will get a Benefit mascara for Christmas!  I'm swimming in it!

Did anyone else get that email about the missing Boscia?


----------



## Moonrok (Oct 10, 2014)

I got that email.. Funny thing is I didn't use the BB code, I did a 3 month sub.. And I still have not received my original September box. Emailed and did two private messages on Facebook, my response gave me tracking and said my box was on it's way. Well I already had the tracking number from the email I got on Sept. 26th and it still says package has not been received.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Really liking the night cream.   Its got a balm like feel to it that seems to make it a pretty heavy duty moisturizer.  Love the smell.  Refreshing!  I may buy this.
> 
> •Vichy Liftactiv Night (0.51 fl oz)


I gave my mom the sample from the box I had shipped to her.  She's in love!  I figure I have so many samples that she can have all of the Vichy.  ALL FOUR of them!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

GB overload over here!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

Moonrok said:


> I got that email.. Funny thing is I didn't use the BB code, I did a 3 month sub.. And I still have not received my original September box. Emailed and did two private messages on Facebook, my response gave me tracking and said my box was on it's way. Well I already had the tracking number from the email I got on Sept. 26th and it still says package has not been received.


I received box #4 yesterday (the freebie box).  I'll give GB credit, I managed to get two of the pink Essie/orange'ish OCC and two red Essie/Black Dahlia OCC.  I didn't get tracking for the freebie if I remember correctly.  I was sort of bummed that I couldn't review it for even MORE dots!

Sadly the Boscia cream is too dark for mom.  She's a lovely olive skinned woman with gorgeous light green (think jade) eyes.  I'm fair to light with greenish brown eyes.  It definitely won't work for me unless I steal a tan.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 11, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I gave my mom the sample from the box I had shipped to her. She's in love! I figure I have so many samples that she can have all of the Vichy. ALL FOUR of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> GB overload over here!!!


I keep getting that sample and have traded for it. I always end up giving them to my mom who loves tgat cream. I have 1 or two now and I think she has a couple too so I may finally try it when I finish the current cream I am using.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 11, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I keep getting that sample and have traded for it. I always end up giving them to my mom who loves tgat cream. I have 1 or two now and I think she has a couple too so I may finally try it when I finish the current cream I am using.


Ulta had a GWP of the day cream and since I needed to run out and get some thermal water I popped in to snag one.  It's the same exact size/style of the night cream sample we received.  Mom took the first one, so I went out and grabbed another one from Ulta (bought the Micellar water this time).  Scent is similar and just as awesome as the other.  I'm glad to gift this stuff to her as she's had a horrible year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She was diagnosed with pretty advanced COPD in December, ended up on countless rounds of steroids and in a nursing home 2 months after the COPD thing.  She's had to give up her house and move to an apt near my house (she moved out of the nursing home in June).  Her spirit was so broken that it is so touching to see she's finding joy in the smallest things.  If she keeps using this she is DEFINITELY getting a full size for Christmas!


----------



## Tiffsquatch (Nov 3, 2014)

I received the Black Dahlia lip tar in my box and it is not a good color for me.  I've used it once.  Will be willing to trade without the brush or I can clean it as well as I can.  Send me your trade lists?  I'm not looking for anything in particular.


----------

